# Patio awning recommendations



## alicat (25 Jun 2020)

I've decided to treat myself to a retractable awning across the back of the house. One like we used to have in front of our shop when I was growing up to keep the sun off the meat in the window.

Has anyone got any recommendations for a reputable supplier in the north Midlands/Staffordshire?

One factor that could complicate matters is that it's an H-frame house, a 1960s house with brick on the side walls and tiling/UPVC on the front and back, so it could be hard to fit brackets in the middle. The span is about 4.5m. 

Thanks for any recommendations, things to watch out for etc.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jun 2020)

We went though the process a few years ago and after working out we probably only needed it for 30 days a year decided to try a sail instead like this:






I think we paid about £50 for it and now I have put eyelets on the wall can put it up in less than 5 minutes.

No need for us to go with the full awning.


----------



## alicat (25 Jun 2020)

Thanks for that, @Milkfloat. I did start off wondering if a shade sail would be better. For me, it's where to store it when it's not in use.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2020)

Interesting... I had never heard of them. I could do with something like that for my sun trap back yard.

I was out there fixing my bike for an hour the other day and got frazzled. It would be nice to sit outdoors today with my laptop but it is too hot and I can't see the screen in the bright light anyway. I could store a rolled-up sail on the staircase down to my cellar.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Jun 2020)

Screwfix do them, but if you search for the manufacturer I believe you can buy direct, guy up our road did that https://www.screwfix.com/c/building..._sp=managedredirect-_-building-_-patioawnings


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jun 2020)

My 5m x 5m sail folds down to the size of a medium rucksack, it is really no bother to store at all. It is just tight weave fabric with metal loops. The key is having something to tie it off to. I put some hooks on my wall and then use a couple of very small bungys when I connect to a couple of fence posts for a bit of flex in wind.


----------



## jowwy (25 Jun 2020)

i fitted a 4mtr x 3mtr retractable awning over the decking the weekend just gone - got it off the bay for £200


----------



## alicat (25 Jun 2020)

Thanks for the suggestions. Keep them coming.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> My 5m x 5m sail folds down to the size of a medium rucksack, it is really no bother to store at all. It is just tight weave fabric with metal loops. The key is having something to tie it off to. I put some hooks on my wall and then use a couple of very small bungys when I connect to a couple of fence posts for a bit of flex in wind.


Do you leave it up for extended periods, including bad weather? Or do you just put it up for sunny days like these and take it down at night?

I think I'd need one about 4 metres wide and 3 metres long.


----------



## Milkfloat (25 Jun 2020)

ColinJ said:


> Do you leave it up for extended periods, including bad weather? Or do you just put it up for sunny days like these and take it down at night?
> 
> I think I'd need one about 4 metres wide and 3 metres long.


I tend to leave it up for a week or so, if it looks really windy then I will take it down. The best thing is that it is almost 100% waterproof, this means we have used it a lot during covid with friends outside, even during some nasty thunderstorms.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Jun 2020)

Milkfloat said:


> I tend to leave it up for a week or so, if it looks really windy then I will take it down. The best thing is that it is almost 100% waterproof, this means we have used it a lot during covid with friends outside, even during some nasty thunderstorms.


I was thinking that strong winds would be a no-no! 

I looked at a few sail awnings online just now and some of those were _NOT _waterproof so I will have to watch out for that when I finally buy one.


----------

